# Stauseen auf La Gomera



## Albrecht (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Kollegen!

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal in den Stauseen von La Gomera gefischt?

Ein Bellyboat Schwarzbarsch-Trip in die Sonne könnte genau das richtige gegen meine aufkeimende Winterdepression sein|rolleyes 

Die anderen Beiträge im Board habe ich durchgelesen, aber das Meeresangeln reizt mich nicht besonders.

Ich wäre dankbar für Informationen über Schonzeiten, beste Saison, Namen von Guides und ähnlichem.

Das gute, alte Google spuckt dazu nicht viel verwertbares aus.

Danke im Voraus,
AL


----------



## NorbertF (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stauseen auf La Gomera*

Weiss mittlerweile jemand etwas dazu?
Mir gehts wie dem AL


----------



## Jose (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stauseen auf La Gomera*

ich war vor 20 jahren ne zeit auf gomera und hab auch in den stauseen gefischt, ohne lizenz, kann darüber auch nix sagen. im stausee von vallehermosa, in einer kleinen seitenbucht, google earth breite: 28° 9'58.85"N länge: 17°15'38.99"W, hab ich immer reichlich schwarzbarsche gekriegt, auf nen 3er mepps, ziemlich stupide angelei eigentlich. die barsche wurden damals als schutz gegen mücke eingesetzt. 
in santiago am hafenausgang auf barracudas spinnen war jedenfalls aufregender - und der fisch auch leckerer.


----------

